# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  Agnitum Outpost Security Suite Pro без рюшечек

## SDA

МЫ ТАК ДОЛГО ТВЕРДИЛИ, ЧТО БУДУЩЕЕ АНТИВИРУСНОЙ ЗАЩИТЫ ЗА ИНТЕГРИРОВАННЫМИ СРЕДСТВАМИ, ЧТО ЭТО БУДУЩЕЕ, ПОХОЖЕ, НАСТАЛО – ПАКЕТЫ КЛАССА INTERNET SECURITY СТАЛИ РАСТИ, КАК ГРИБЫ ПОСЛЕ ДОЖДЯ.

Вот и компания "Агнитум" родила свое первое комплексное средство – Agnitum Outpost Security Suite Pro. Первенец получился неслабым, поскольку вылупился не на пустом месте. В его арсенале известный, проверенный временем мощный брандмауэр, укрепленный теперь антивирусом и антиспамом – в дополнение к антишпиону.
Мы всегда полагали, что главным компонентом в защитном пакете является файерволл, вторым по важности – антивирус, третьим – проактивная защита. Все остальное – модные "рюшечки", навешанные только потому, что у других подобные имеются. Вот под таким прицелом мы и будем смотреть на новинку "Агнитума".

Итак, ядро Outpost Security Suite Pro (OSSP) – старый добрый Outpost Firewall Pro – общепризнанный мощный брандмауэр, особо любимый в народе. Это значит, что за внешний периметр обороны с OSSP можно не волноваться – все потоки данных, входящие в систему и исходящие из нее, будут под контролем. А с такой основой OSSP имеет все шансы на аналогичное народное признание, особенно на фоне других интегрированных средств, включающих явно слабоватые "стенки".

Роль антивируса в пакете мы считаем вторичной, по сравнению с файервольной, и похожей на деятельность уборщицы, выполняющей внутреннюю зачистку всякой нечисти. И все же мы немного удивились, что на роль "второй скрипки" "Агнитум" выбрал антивирусный движок VirusBuster – малоизвестное у нас в стране решение. Почему?

Оказалось, выбор обусловлен наилучшей сочетаемостью этого венгерского движка с технологиями самого Outpost, в частности, с имеющимися антиспайварными модулями и низкоуровневой проверкой электронной почты. Более того, спецы "Агнитума" не только обкатали, но и творчески переработали этот венгерский движок, чтобы работал без сучка и задоринки в составе модуля "Антивирус+Антишпион".

А доверять ему можно – этому венгру? Мы гоняли OSSP на наших коллекциях вирусов, и результаты сканирования были не хуже, чем у других популярных антивирусов. Потом специально для теста мы на неделю отдали подросткам незащищенный компьютер, подключенный к безлимитному ADSL. OSSP успешно выловил заразу и поместил ее в карантин. При последовательном сканировании этого же компьютера тремя именитыми антивирусами пропущенные зловредины обнаружены не были.

Для пущей убедительности мы собрали досье на VirusBuster, из которого сделали вывод, что непопулярность в России совершенно не говорит о какой-то ущербности программы. VirusBuster может похвастаться всевозможными сертификатами, свидетельствующими о качестве программы, успешным прохождением тестов типа VB 100%, а также тем, что он вошел в состав Forefront Security, причем не за красивый интерфейс.

Здесь уместно вспомнить о присутствии в комплексе упреждающей защиты, появившейся еще в Outpost Firewall, а теперь значительно усиленной. Само наличие проактивной защиты в пакете – уже большой плюс, поскольку львиная доля угроз с ее помощью предотвращается. Но если какая-то зараза все же пробьется сквозь передовые рубежи, то теперь ее тут же возьмет в оборот "Антивирус+Антишпион" – серьезнейшая парочка.

В общем, OSSP занял круговую оборону от всевозможного вредоносного ПО, а не только от шпионов, как раньше. При этом включенная нами постоянная защита на производительность системы практически не влияла. А скорость работы антивирусных сканеров мы давно измерять перестали. Кому интересно, так движок VirusBuster в этом плане слегка уступает "Антивирусу Касперского 7", но превосходит современные версии NOD и DrWeb. Все в порядке с антивирусом в OSSP.

Есть еще одна причина не задумываться о быстроте проверки на наличие и активность вредоносных программ – это технология кэширования SmartScan, появившаяся в финальной версии OSSP. Коротко говоря, при включении этой функции Suite сканирует только новые и измененные со времени последней проверки файлы. И понятно, что это в разы ускоряет процесс проверки и улучшает производительность. Правда, при этом OSSP создает в каждой сканируемой папке невидимые файлы кэша, на которые могут ругаться антируткиты – не верьте.

Раз мы начали говорить о значительных технологических нововведениях в OSSP, сразу стоит назвать новую опцию, позволяющую сконфигурировать проверку для попыток доступа к файлу, в частности, доступа на исполнение файла. И кстати, не стоит без особой надобности устанавливать проверку файлов при каждой попытке доступа, иначе система заработает медленней.

В апрельском номере (UP Special №40) мы подробно знакомили наших читателей с программой Spam Terrier – умнейшим спам-фильтром – прообразом модуля "Антиспам-спам" OSSP. Ничего в поведении "терьерчика" с тех пор не изменилось, он по-прежнему успешно встраивается в стандартные почтовые программы и вычищает весь спам, обучаясь по байесовским алгоритмам. Удаляет весь мусор прямо на сервере и протоколы главные поддерживает – IMAP в том числе. А о народной просьбе интегрировать спам-фильтр в нестандартные программы (тот же The Bat!) разработчики помнят, а значит, когда-то да сделают.

Что нас особо поразило, так это дружелюбие OSSP по отношению к чужим защитным средствам. При установке агнитумовский комплекс не сносит сам под корень конкурентов и даже не требует их удаления. Такое миролюбие пакета дает нам возможность держать на компьютере несколько дополнительных средств защиты, поочередно запуская их для сканирования системы.

Но это вовсе не значит, что все эти антивирусные, антишпионские и антирекламные движки следует запускать одновременно с OSSP! Во всяком случае, не стоит самостоятельно тестировать подобные программы на совместимость с OSSP, нарываясь как минимум на жуткие тормоза системы, а то и на "синий экран". Пока мы вбивали эти строки, "Агнитум" отлаживал версию OSSP, полностью совместимую с топовыми антивирусами. И параноикам лучше дождаться этой версии.
Сам же OSSP не пасует ни перед чем – даже перед специально созданными для отключения защитных средств программами. Не допускают этого фирменные методики для собственной защиты комплекса.

Подружился пакет даже с орками и гномами – и теперь владельцы пропатченной World of Warcraft могут играть без проблем. На очереди – дружба с Windows Vista, и этой осенью мы вправе ждать OSSP с Vista-совместимой архитектурой.

Порадовало, что по сравнению с основой (Outpost) OSSP стал менее беспокойным и на удивление редко задалбливает вопросами типа разрешения измененных компонентов приложения. Теперь большинство таких решений принимает программа, основываясь на предустановках обновленной службы ImproveNet. И нам такая ненавязчивость защиты очень нравится.

К великому нашему удовольствию мы не нашли в пакете от "Агнитума" ни функций резервного копирования, ни всяческих дефрагментаторов. OSSP не погнался за западной модой, и "рюшки" русскому суровому пакету не к лицу. 
upspecial.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

